# Reheating Chicken Stew again - nothing to do with horses!!!



## Hels_Bells (13 November 2009)

Can anyone advise??  I made chicken stew last night from a shop bought cooked chicken.  There's still a fair bit left, does anyone know if it will be safe to reheat for lunch today??  It will in essence be the 3rd time the chicken has been in the oven??  If its seriously sizzling will it be ok??  

One part of me says err on the side of caution.  The other says I hate to waste it and good old Granny says in the good old days people would have a pot on the stove at all times, chuck in all their leftovers and never got ill.

I hope you don't mind that this is so un-horse related!!!  Promise I will put up at least 3 horse related posts to make up for it!!!


----------



## Flicker (13 November 2009)

When did you buy the chicken.  I think it will be fine, if it was only yesterday.  Have you kept it in the fridge overnight?


----------



## CalllyH (13 November 2009)

It will be fine - just zap it in the microwave!


----------



## Puppy (13 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I hope you don't mind that this is so un-horse related!!!  Promise I will put up at least 3 horse related posts to make up for it!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Or, you could just post non horsey things in the non horsey part of the forum - soapbox 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yes, I would reheat it btw


----------



## susannita (13 November 2009)

just eat it -you'll be fine (so long as it has been in the fridge though!)

when you think about what goes on in some restaurant kitchens i don't think you would be worrying about something being cooked 3 times!!


----------



## Carsmore (13 November 2009)

So long as its heated right up it should be OK. There was a man in a neighbouring village to me who had a pot of "stew" that he had for 25 years!!! Yes, I did say 25 years! he just kept adding to it! he has only just passed away recently from old age not food poisoning!


----------



## Hels_Bells (13 November 2009)

I bought it cooked on Tuesday kept it in Fridge overnight and stewed it last night keeping the leftovers in the fridge overnight last night. So it's been cooked, fridged overnight, reheated, fridged overnight!  

Also we don't have a microwave  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so it would be a v hot oven zap instead!!


----------



## Hels_Bells (13 November 2009)

Hee - that is so funny about the guy with the 25 year old stew - I can totally believe it!! Good for him!  We had an old guy who lived nearby died at about the age of 94.  Someone asked him what his secret to longevity was... "full english every morning"!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks Puppy - I didn't realise soapbox was for that - thought it was for rants, as in getting on your soapbox - tee hee!!  Though it prob says - "for non horse related" (and i haven't noticed it)


----------



## wench (13 November 2009)

You should only reheat meat up once. And then the middle of the meat must be above 70 degrees centigrade.


----------



## MerryMAL (13 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You should only reheat meat up once. And then the middle of the meat must be above 70 degrees centigrade. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh health-mad poppy cock!


----------



## Echo Bravo (13 November 2009)

You could get a cat or a dog, they don't mind leftovers


----------



## wench (13 November 2009)

No, not at all. My parents are butchers, so I think I know what you should be doing and what you shouldnt.


----------



## m3gan (13 November 2009)

No I certainly wouldn't : If it is a shop bought cooked one , you don't knpw what state it was in when it was first cooked nor where the poor thing came from- probably a battery chicken.

Try buying a free range bird next time!


----------



## Hippona (13 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
You should only reheat meat up once. And then the middle of the meat must be above 70 degrees centigrade. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh health-mad poppy cock!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Go on then.....and we can all dance around as you vomit your ring up......


----------



## MrWoof (13 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can anyone advise??  I made chicken stew last night from a shop bought cooked chicken.  There's still a fair bit left, does anyone know if it will be safe to reheat for lunch today??  It will in essence be the 3rd time the chicken has been in the oven??  If its seriously sizzling will it be ok??  
One part of me says err on the side of caution.  The other says I hate to waste it and good old Granny says in the good old days people would have a pot on the stove at all times, chuck in all their leftovers and never got ill.
I hope you don't mind that this is so un-horse related!!!  Promise I will put up at least 3 horse related posts to make up for it!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

As long as it is sizzling hot it should be fine. My late grandmother always used to keep her Stock Pot "topped up" on the Aga for a week at a time. After which, the contents were given to the dogs and she started all over again. Neither myself nor my parents suffered any undue after effects and we ate some amazing tasting stews. The word "stew" is rarely used these days - it is usually now classified as a "casserole"!! Far, far too much food is wasted these days due to 'Elf and Safety. All that is needed is a sensitive snout!!


----------

